# Do new skis need to be tuned?



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

Do you need to get a brand new set of skis tuned? I would imagine the bases out of the factory could use wax, but do the edges need sharpening as well?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2006)

yes, due to the ski manufacturing process and temp swings, most new skis need to be base flattend and tuned and the factory wax is garbage.  Take a true bar to your bases with a backlight and if you see the light between the true bar and the base, then your bases need to be flattened. So yes, new skis need a tune...i had an argument with the tech when i picked up my Atomics regarding base flattening (he said my were flat, he did it himself) so i grabed the owner and did the true bar test with him there in the back of the shop, needless to say, that tech was fired right there and he offered me a job !! (true story)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, add a coat of wax at the very least.


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 4, 2006)

The edges may or may not be at a bevel that you'd find desirable, so you'd be well-advised to do a full tune (in addition to concerns regarding base flatness mentioned above).


----------



## awf170 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have heard that factory tuned skis have protective wax on them, noy skiing wax.  Not sure if this is true or not, but last year I skied my skis without re-waxing for the first time and it felt like I had glue on the bottom of my skis.  So yes I would say wax before you ski.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2006)

with all the skis that the manufactures are putting out, you really think they are putting good wax on those puppies??  They slap on the cheapest stuff the can if anything at all


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

folks who demanded top performance from their skis will want a tune.  the average ski does not need to tune new skis.  quite frankly, i am not the average skier and never tune new skis.  then again, i go 10-12 days between tunes and don't wax my skis so don't listen to me regarding performance advice  if i don't have a core shot or a blown edge at the end of the day, i am happy so who needs a tune with that type of attitude :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2006)

Tognar Toolworks has a T-Shirt out.."Too many people go thru life with dull edges"  Its true, even after one day on the slopes, your edges need some TLC.  For such a pricey investment, its a shame more people dont spend the 5-10 min to keep them in shape inbetween runs.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

a well tuned edge is pretty irrelevent when you spend most of your time skiing either over rocks or through powder  i used to race and keep my edges sharpened and all that jazz.  it really isn't as important when you are consistantly not skiing groomed snow.  just isn't worth the time and money, and i know and can feel the difference in a good tune.  just my opinion.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 4, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> yes, due to the ski manufacturing process and temp swings, most new skis need to be base flattend and tuned and the factory wax is garbage.  Take a true bar to your bases with a backlight and if you see the light between the true bar and the base, then your bases need to be flattened. So yes, new skis need a tune...i had an argument with the tech when i picked up my Atomics regarding base flattening (he said my were flat, he did it himself) so i grabed the owner and did the true bar test with him there in the back of the shop, needless to say, that tech was fired right there and he offered me a job !! (true story)



For the most part, a factory edge is the best edge you'll ever get.  Factory wax, thats your preference, I would rather not have HF on my base for the first few runs on new skiis.

As far as the atomics, you got an innocent man fired, and you should go track him down and apologize, then go smack the owner for being ignorant (your innocent, atomic should make this more public)

ATOMIC SKIIS ARE NOT FLAT BY DESIGN!!!!!  The rails will be ever so slightly higher then the middle, but not on the shovel and very end of the tail.  (light in middle of truebar, under foot)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2006)

i should have explained further that the employee was fired for cursing like a truck driver at me (the whole store came to a stop)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i go 10-12 days between tunes and don't wax my skis


You really never wax your skies during the season?


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 4, 2006)

I wax my skiis every 3 ski days (sometimes up to 5 if I dont ski a lot in the days)  Tune my edges (Gummy+Fine Diamond) after every day.  Full sharpen every 15, Base Grind once a season (unless really needed like it is now).  I find this the best cost-performance tuning schedule.

BTW, you should also note atomic uses what is called a 1-3 edge.  Some shop people honestly dont know this and put a standard 1-2 edge on the ski.  Once this is done, it is very difficult to reverse.  Just remind your shop tech, he will know what to do.

And don't apologize...cursing at customers is a business world no-no and deserving of the pink slip.  But still smack the owner for not knowing about his on business.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

I wish I could take a tuning class somewhere....any ideas?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only when i bring them into the shop.  doesn't much matter to me given what i usually ski.  even on groomers, i could care less if i'm not sliding along at mach 3.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 5, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same way. Only time the skis get waxed is when they get tuned. They usually only get tuned when I decide that there's too many dings and I need some P-tex in there or need a weld.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'll have the shop do a quick tune when they mount/adjust the bindings.

BTW, any CT folks have any good shop recommendations  in Western CT? I haven't found one that I'm really satisfied with.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> BTW, any CT folks have any good shop recommendations  in Western CT? I haven't found one that I'm really satisfied with.



Nope, but let me know when you find one...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2006)

waxing isnt about going fast, it allows the ski to turn better...i just cant grasp the fact that people dont keep their gear in top shape...mind-blowing.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd get those edges sharpened too.  Especially if you're going to Jiminy.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> I'd get those edges sharpened too.  *Especially if you're going to Jiminy.*


Yeah? Why is that?


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, with night skiing and all, we know the grooming isn't what the VT resorts have and it tends to be a little icy.  No?


----------



## Catul (Jan 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> BTW, any CT folks have any good shop recommendations  in Western CT? I haven't found one that I'm really satisfied with.



I like Ski Tunes in Simsbury (they're on Route 10/Hopmeadow Street just south of Wagner Ford). The owner (Dave) is very knowledgeable, has been helpful, and doesn't push the wrong stuff in my experience.  Worth checking out if it's not too far ... phone is (860) 651-9947.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in my experience. *Conditions* there throughout December were very good. Jiminy has some of the best snowmaking and grooming in southern New England and I feel they always offer the most consistent product possible. Most ski areas in New England will have hardpack in the middle of the popular runs. I usually stick to the sides of trails though so that's usually not a problem for me...



			
				Catul said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 5, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> waxing isnt about going fast, it allows the ski to turn better...i just cant grasp the fact that people dont keep their gear in top shape...mind-blowing.


Just because I don't tune my skis every couple of days out doesn't mean that I don't take care of my gear. Sorry if I don't have the time to wax my skis every time I ski. For standard skiing they say about every 20 times out to tune them. I'm not actually doing any damage to my skis by not waxing them daily so it's not really an issue.

This would be like cleaning and lubing my bike after every single ride. That would just be ridiculous.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2006)

SKIBUM....sorry man, that wasnt directed at you, I know you know skiing and how to tune....it was more aimed at the general public (ya know, the nice car, nice outfit, ski in ski out house types that look good, but their gear is in crappy shape)


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> waxing isnt about going fast, it allows the ski to turn better...i just cant grasp the fact that people dont keep their gear in top shape...mind-blowing.


when a ski only lasts two season and you are skiing over rocks all the time, i can't grasp why someone would waste the money and time tuning every week.  different styles, different ways of doing things.


----------



## DEVO (Jan 6, 2006)

I wax our skis after almost every ski day.  I will also always at least clean up the edges where they get nicked, etc and give the edges a full sharpen after every few days or if they are getting alot of rough spots.  Once a season or so I will take the skis in to a shop for a grind.

Not only do I really like spending the time tuning my own skis, but I notice a big difference in how my skis feel if I don't keep them waxed and sharpened.  As far as cost, I am able to buy wax from a friend who's a rep so it's really cheap. I set up a makeshift bech in the attic (see avatar) and sometimes get my son involved (see avatar again).  If he knows I am working on skis he comes running, "Dad, can I wax my skis?"


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 6, 2006)

It's also a lot easier to tune skis if you stay on top of tuning them--correcting a few dings is a lot easier than trying to smooth out an edge after a week of rock damage.  Personally, I hate skiing on skis that aren't tuned properly, because I hate the feeling of being in a position where I know the edge should hold regardless of how firm the snow underfoot is.  Without a good tune, really slick snow means no grip, which is particularly scary if you happen to be doing 30 MPH when you hit it.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 6, 2006)

Just buy the SWIX brick wax in universal temperatures.  Cost about $15 each, I wax my skiis frequently and each one of my 9 or so pairs (I collect older skiis to one day build a chair) get waxed twice a season, regardless of if they were used.

To get to the point, I've had my two bricks for 3 years, and will probably have them for many more years to come.  You shouldnt be useing so much wax that cost is an issue, even at retail.  If you keep your tools, bench and skiis relatively clean, you can even re use the scrapings...which are great because its a much quiker wax job.


----------

